# I made mozzarella!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did a combo of ways. I tried the microwave way and it failed! So I tried a combo of microwave and boiling salted water.

That was A-MA-ZING!










And it even melts!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Good job
!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, it tastes sooooo good! My family has eaten almost all of it already. lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel silly now, sitting on my bed peeling a cheese stick from wal-mart  . Anyways, great job! I'm gonna try cheese making when my goats freshen, hopefully it turns out as good as yours


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That's awesome! I can't wait until I get to milk my girls and make delicious cheese like yours


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I made mozzarella a couple days ago. Did you know that if you save the whey after making it and bring the whey to 200 degrees all the cheese that floats to the top is ricotta? Used that for broccoli casserole last night and it was great!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was just reading about that! I can't wait to make more mozz tonight and ricotta!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I made another batch of mozzarella tonight and some ricotta! I'll make another batch of mozzarella tomorrow and we'll have pizza.  Lasagna in a few days.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks fantastic! You're now officially a cheese expert


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm still surprised (happily) at the end of each cheese making session that I MADE CHEESE! hahahahahahahaha

Oh and it's edible!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Edible is good! Lol


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I took a cheesemaking class and the instructor said "you may not get the cheese you WANTED, but you'll always get cheese".  Even when my mozza doesn't turn out right, it's still cheese. Mine often comes out firmer than I'd like... but it's really similar to a parmesan or asiago... so I just use it like I'd use those. 

I'm still working on gathering up enough weights to make a cheese press because I REALLY want to try some aged cheeses. 

Daughter made lasagna last night with mozza and ricotta both from our goats. It was SOOOO much better than "regular" lasagna with store-bought cheeses. The ricotta really set it apart. YUM!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Would u mind providing your recipe and instructions?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have rennet and lipase powder coming tomorrow. Can't wait to make fresh mozz with our goat milk!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I was going to ask for recipes, too. I've only made the soft goat cheese using vinegar or lemon juice. Time to expand my horizons. You've got me inspired!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did 6 quarts of milk, I pasteurized it.

I put it in a ss dish raised temp to 90°F. I added to a half cup of cold water 1/4 teaspon veg rennet, 1/4 teaspoon calcium chloride and 1 tsp citric acid, stirred for a few seconds to mix it in good.

I covered and let sit for 45 minutes. I checked it and the curd looked good so I cut the curd into 1.5 inch squares (long ways one way and long ways the other way to make squares....). and I let it sit for another 10 minutes or so.

Then I used a slotted spoon and started scooping curds into a mesh strainer. I wiggled it around and mushed it around with my spoon to get a bit of the whey out.

Once I had about half the curds in a microwavable bowl I micro'd it for 1 minute. Then using my hands (since it wasn't that hot be careful) I mushed it around getting more and more whey out.

I repeated that step on the second half of the curds. Then I put those micro'd curds in a large ss pot.

I brought 3 quarts of heavily salted water to a boil and poured that over the curds I set aside in the pot. I had on boil proof gloves nad started smooshing the cheese around in the very hot salted water. (be careful it burns realllllly bad! salted water with fats in it!).

After it started looking nice and stretchy I took a chunk out and smooshed it around in my hands to get any more whey out and it was nice and shiny and I rolled it into a ball and tossed it into ice water.

Then later, I grated it and cooked it on a pizza. YUM.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yummy! How much did you get for end product?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I got just under a pound of mozzarella and just under 1/2 cup of ricotta from that batch.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

When I make chevre I get 3.3 pounds of cheese per 2 pounds of goats milk. Skimmed goats milk at that since I skim the milk for cream to make butter.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

No stretching?? All the Mozz recipes I've seen instruct you to stretch it (like taffy) at the end. This makes it smooth and glossy. I like to stretch it over and over in one direction, which gives it a bit of a "string cheese" texture.

I use an "instructables" recipes (http://www.instructables.com/id/Great-Mozzarella-Cheese/) which does not call for calcium chloride (though you could probably add it if you wanted - I'm not sure what it IS, so I'd rather not). It also has the citric acid and rennet added at different times.

I use one gallon of milk and reliably get 1lb of mozzarella (which is nice because it always fits perfectly in the same container) and USUALLY get a pound of "ricotta" (see below) as well, though I have to be careful to strain it with the right size cloth (muslin, not cheesecloth) or I lose most of it. Again, I HAVE been having some texture issues with my curd, though it seems to be getting better lately, so I'm wondering if it was just that I'm milking my girls way longer than most people do, or perhaps my citric acid is on the old side. The end product always turns out pretty much the same - sometimes a little firmer than others.

FYI... my ricotta may not be TRUE ricotta. Once I've drained my curd, I bring my whey to a low boil for a couple minutes. Then remove from heat and let cool a bit. The rest of the milk solids rise to the top. I scoop this into muslin (dont pour) and let it drain for a day or two in the fridge. To get every last drop, once you've scooped the solids out, you can pour the whey through a different piece of muslin, but I've found if I just pour it all out at once, a lot of the curd gets pushed through and lost. Anyway... this makes a cheese that seems a little creamier than most ricotta, but FUN to use. We made lasagna with it (as ricotta) and it was AMAZING, but I've also just added a bit of salt and herbs to it as a spread for a party and got RAVE reviews (and a bowl that looked as if someone licked it clean).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I stretch it in the hot water...

I used muslin and do loose most the ricotta. But I really don't wanna have two different types of cloth hanging around.


----------

